# I just spanked my four-year-old...



## SolaScriptura (Apr 8, 2009)

... for praying out loud that God would send someone to beat up my 6-year-old (his sister) because she wouldn't get off her scooter and let him have it the moment he wanted it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 8, 2009)

Your son is reliving my childhood...


----------



## py3ak (Apr 8, 2009)

Evidently cursing sometimes returns upon one's own head....


----------



## matt01 (Apr 8, 2009)

Has he been watching the name it & claim it channel?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 8, 2009)

I would have done the same thing (spank him). That being said, one could argue that he was just being faithful to the Scriptures.... "vengeance is mine, saith the Lord."


----------



## ww (Apr 8, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> ... for praying out loud that God would send someone to beat up my 6-year-old (his sister) because she wouldn't get off her scooter and let him have it the moment he wanted it.



Awww! Well I guess he won't do that again.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 8, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Your son is reliving my childhood...



Talk about lazy. At least I did my own dirty work and punched my brother myself and would get spankings for that.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 8, 2009)

KS_Presby said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Your son is reliving my childhood...
> ...


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 8, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> ... for praying out loud that God would send someone to beat up my 6-year-old (his sister) because she wouldn't get off her scooter and let him have it the moment he wanted it.



 Sorry, that's kind of funny.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 8, 2009)

sjonee said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > ... for praying out loud that God would send someone to beat up my 6-year-old (his sister) because she wouldn't get off her scooter and let him have it the moment he wanted it.
> ...



I thought so too... that's why I posted it.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 8, 2009)

hahaha. love it.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 8, 2009)

funny kid, always mindfull of the Lord


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ben, that is hilarious. That must have been one of the tougher spankings to give in a way.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 9, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Evidently cursing sometimes returns upon one's own head....


 
I doubt Ben spanked him on the head!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 9, 2009)

I know I shouldn't laugh because it really does reveal the folly we're commanded to drive from our children's hearts but it is kind of funny. It reminds me of something I heard once that I think is very true and applies in this case: Sin is very cute at times in little kids but, if not dealt with, is not cute at all when they become teenages.

Good job brother.

My son is actually learning from us. I was recently fuming at something my wife had said to me in the car and was visibly angry. Let's just say the reason I was angry was not sanctified and I had some repenting to do. Anyhow, James announces from the back seat: "Daddy, that's sin in your heart."

Phew. Cut to the heart man! I repented to the whole family right away.


----------

